# showing the same fish



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering what you all thought about sending the same fish to a different show every two weeks? Or do you send to every other show?.... ect. Your thoughts?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I would contact Karen Mac Auley or Sherolyn Craig.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with vilmarisv.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> I was wondering what you all thought about sending the same fish to a different show every two weeks? Or do you send to every other show?.... ect. Your thoughts?


Do it all the time.. don't have enough fish right now to have two strings. Got a female bicolor I showed all last season and showing here this season too. She always wins her class. Not nice enough for variety win.. but she pulls in the points.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks again. We chatted on facebook about this.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

I do it too. They get fed very well while they are home. I usually feed grindals to my show fish for the protein in the evenings and pellets in the morning for convenience. The show fish tend to stay thin so I push protein.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

once we start our breed, i'd be scared of the stress that sending one fish to multiple shows would cause. i really need to get to work designing a gyro-stabilised tank so they can be driven places without sloshy travel water!


----------

